# Mech Mod - What To Get ???



## shabbar (7/8/14)

Hi guys , i need some help here . im looking to get a mech while i wait for VM to get more reos in .
Also need suggestions on an rba/rta .

i have my eye on the smok fury s and smok rsbt / x pure atty ?

any suggestions ? if theres something better i should get lemme know !

bear in mind the reo is the only mech i owned , and it was easy as pie to coil n wick.


----------



## crack2483 (7/8/14)

http://vaporjoe.blogspot.com/2014/08/mechanical-box-mod-kato-square-box.html?m=1

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike (7/8/14)

I'm really tempted to get a 4Nine... Although it's fussy with attys. it has an incredibly low voltage drop and it's INSANE in 18350 mode


----------



## shabbar (7/8/14)

Mike said:


> I'm really tempted to get a 4Nine... Although it's fussy with attys. it has an incredibly low voltage drop and it's INSANE in 18350 mode




That sure looks good , where to get one ?


----------



## annemarievdh (7/8/14)

Mike said:


> I'm really tempted to get a 4Nine... Although it's fussy with attys. it has an incredibly low voltage drop and it's INSANE in 18350 mode


 
Wow thats small. Were do you get that from


----------



## Mike (7/8/14)

FT has a couple clones. If anyone wants to order, give me a shout and I'll link you to the correct version for what colour you want

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (7/8/14)

I have a hint of what is being worked on at the moment. so hold ye thou horses, there be dragons beyond...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (7/8/14)

HPBotha said:


> I have a hint of what is being worked on at the moment. so hold ye thou horses, there be dragons beyond...
> 
> View attachment 9399



Saw something like that on your facebook

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## HPBotha (7/8/14)

its a secret.... shhhh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/8/14)

HPBotha said:


> its a secret.... shhhh



Hahaha ok


----------



## shabbar (7/8/14)

HPBotha said:


> I have a hint of what is being worked on at the moment. so hold ye thou horses, there be dragons beyond...
> 
> View attachment 9399



My horses be held ... for how long more I know not


----------



## shabbar (7/8/14)

Mike said:


> FT has a couple clones. If anyone wants to order, give me a shout and I'll link you to the correct version for what colour you want



Link ?? 
N the atty ?


----------



## HPBotha (7/8/14)

_...." pm me and i can send you some renders of what is coming....but keep it on the low down."_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (7/8/14)

Pm sent


----------



## capetocuba (8/8/14)

shabbar said:


> Link ??
> N the atty ?


Fasttech also do the authentic Smok fury for $39.75
http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10008986/1796200-authentic-smoktech-fury-s-mechanical-mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (8/8/14)

capetocuba said:


> Fasttech also do the authentic Smok fury for $39.75
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10008986/1796200-authentic-smoktech-fury-s-mechanical-mod



Only in 18650 if I remember correctly ?
I want the 350 tube


----------



## capetocuba (8/8/14)

shabbar said:


> Only in 18650 if I remember correctly ?
> I want the 350 tube


Yeah looks like one piece to suit 18650.


----------



## HPBotha (8/8/14)

fasttech also has a great gp paps... in 350 - i have the 650 and moer is it sexy, with an amazing button.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (8/8/14)

E ciggies has one for around 650 , just deciding what to get before I pull the trigger

What would be a great rta to get


----------



## Mike (8/8/14)

Fogger 4.1

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HPBotha (8/8/14)

Fogger 4.1 ..or 4.4 try froginfog for the legit version. get an extra centre pin assembly just to be safe. i noted a drop in volume using the steel tank. in glass its more like 5-6ml in steel it came closer to 4ml..... fogger, rayon, gp paps and maybe a plume veil.... top combo in my limited experience. x-pure....semi cool. rsbt hybrid - meh.


----------



## andro (8/8/14)

Why not a classic nemi with the 3d dripper?


----------



## shabbar (8/8/14)

im busy weighing my options , i need the rba/rta to be easy enough to assemble/disassemble , coil and wick one handedly


----------



## andro (8/8/14)

I own it and as a dripper is easy to use . Just press it and vape . And get small when in hybrid mode witht he nemmi. 
About coiling etc i dont find it more or less difficult than others. ( i used the magma as well on the nemmi and flavour is better but coiling is more difficult)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

